# mantis escaped / hiding



## Johnald Chaffinch (Mar 1, 2006)

my Blepharopsis mendica adult's escaped!

it was in a tub with fastened netting on the top and then that was inside

a vivarium with a glass front and only the tiniest gap between the doors for ventilation. it's definitely not left my room though, but it's nowhere to be seen!

anyone know any good ways of getting a mantis to come out of hiding?


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Mar 1, 2006)

ahh, found it!  

she was hanging upside down from a plug right next to where i sleep. it was probably just missing me...


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Mar 2, 2006)

Maybe it was suggesting a little extra loveing...

Will you be offering mantis-human hybrid ooths later this season? :wink:


----------



## Andrew (Mar 2, 2006)

:shock:

Ill take a few...


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Mar 3, 2006)

it escaped again today. just found it chilling by the vivarium sat with a cheeky smile on it's face.

it's quite an incredible thing to escape though the containers and vivarium i've got. i call this one :

Kaang the Escaper!


----------

